# Software de Conexion a PC



## julio_ (Mar 23, 2006)

Saludos
Tengo un proyecto en la cual:
1.- Tengo que sensar la temperatura de un ambiente cada cierto tiempo.
2.- Almacenarlo en la memoria del pic (hora - temperatura).
3.- Al terminar el dia bajar esa información a la computadora.
4.- Almacenarla en un archivo *.xls y graficar lo sensado.
Por el momento estoy haciendo algunas pautas con el programa del pic 16F877 (mplab) para la captura de la temperatura y almacenarlos en el eeprom.
Mi problema vendria en el item 3, ya que encontre información en la cual se puede sacar la información del eeprom usando el software HyperTerminal, pero no es tan amigable ese programa y la forma de presentacion de los datos sensados (a mi parecer). 
¿Existe alguna otra manera de bajar esa infromacion?, es decir con hacer un "click" en un programita en C++ o VB, en la cual saque la información del PIC y lo muestre en una ventana y guardarlo en un archivo *.txt para su posterior uso segun el item 4.

Agradeceria algun consejo u indicarme en donde encontrar esa información.

atte
Julio


----------



## Alejandra (Abr 6, 2006)

Hola Julio
En  www.firtec.com.ar  en la parte de biblioteca > Electronica Digital > Microcontroladores > Motorola hay un ejemplo de un micro jk3 conectado a una hoja excel el archivo se llama excel.zip y si te vas biblioteca > Programación el archivo Micro_1.zip tiene todas las fuentes en C para el programa en la PC. No se si es lo que busca exactamente pero de repente como idea te sirve.

     Saludos 

      Alejandra


----------



## julio_ (Abr 6, 2006)

Muchas gracias Alejandra.
Cuando tenga algo mas de esta información publicare mis avances.


----------

